# #mafia [Day 2 -- New death!]



## Adriane (Jul 14, 2014)

PMs are all sent! Night actions, bitte! Also, no out of thread communication, please! Just letting you know now, I am expecting great things. Don't disappoint me.

_*It is Night 0. 48~ hours for night actions.*_


----------



## Adriane (Jul 18, 2014)

*Re: #mafia [Night 0]*

Good morning, denizens of Mafiatown! Despite it being Dawn of the First Day and people don't really expect anyone to be dead already, that is unfortunately not the case. The corpse of *Eifie* has been found half-hanging into the central town well. Poor Eifie, all she wanted was a drink.

*Eifie is dead. She was innocent.

It is Day 1. 48~ hours for discussion.
*


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 18, 2014)

*Re: #mafia [Day 1 -- New death!]*

I guess she was the Drunkard. Dunno what that means, maybe she's a roleblocker or something. Any guesses from the #mafia crowd?


----------



## Adriane (Jul 18, 2014)

*Re: #mafia [Day 1 -- New death!]*



Zero Moment said:


> I guess she was the Drunkard. Dunno what that means, maybe she's a roleblocker or something. Any guesses from the #mafia crowd?


For what it's worth, don't look into flavour text for role hints. Sorry, I meant to mention that I don't reveal anything at all myself.


----------



## Wargle (Jul 18, 2014)

*Re: #mafia [Day 1 -- New death!]*

Well. First day. This game seems to be breaking the no death day one pattern.

So flavor not relevant, no leads. Great.


----------



## Keldeo (Jul 18, 2014)

*Re: #mafia [Day 1 -- New death!]*



Spoiler: hairbrained role guesses



Civilians
Vigilante - kills
Medic - heals
Investigator - inspects
Drunkard - roleblocks (gets drunk with target?)
Martyr - forces target to target the martyr instead, a la smogon mafia? idk. Based on mafia&co terrorist, martyr might die to revive someone or... idk.
Coroner - examines bodies to find out their roles? idk
Mayor - two votes, probably
Veteran - this? I don't know

Mafia & Co.
Mafia - kills
Dealer - heals
Spy - cops? maybe finds out the role name instead because mafia-aligned
Fatale - roleblocks (hooker-type role?)
Terrorist - explodes? does a martyr thing?
Exhumer - examines bodies to find out their roles? idk
Lobbyist - two votes, probably
Bouncer - ?????

Dark Horses
Lover - picks lover n0
Alien - activates if kill then wins if lynch, blah blah
Ninja - ????? probably not this because no tracker roles, unless veteran is tracker


#mafiaers, feel free to correct me :x

So, Eifie is dead and she was either innocent or a not-actually-in-the-Mafia-but-mafia-aligned mafia; probably the former since vigs wouldn't have evidence to base a snipe on n0, and a mafia wouldn't kill another mafia, especially in a game this small.


----------



## Autumn (Jul 18, 2014)

*Re: #mafia [Day 1 -- New death!]*

I haven't played #mafia before really so I have no idea how things typically work! Is a n0 death uncommon the way this usually works?


----------



## Superbird (Jul 18, 2014)

*Re: #mafia [Day 1 -- New death!]*

The most obvious conclusion is that Eifie was a victim of the mafia.

re:alligates - I think the roles on each side are supposed to mirror each other. Let me see if I can help with this list. Updates are in italics.



Spoiler: role guesses



Civilians
Vigilante - kills
Medic - heals
Investigator - inspects
Drunkard - roleblocks
Martyr - _innocent!terrorist_ (though bodyguard is plausible, the terrorist thing completes the parallel
Coroner - examines bodies to find out their roles
Mayor - _doublevoter_
Veteran - _bulletproof?_

Mafia & Co.
Mafia - kills
Dealer - heals
*Spy - inspects*
Fatale - roleblocks
Terrorist - explodes? does a martyr thing?
Exhumer - examines bodies to find out their roles
Lobbyist - _doublevoter_
Bouncer - _bulletproof?_

Dark Horses
Lover - picks lover n0
Alien - activates if kill then wins if lynch, blah blah
Ninja - ?????



And the thing that bothers me is the spy. A mafia member would never need to inspect anyone, because they already know who's not mafia.

That would mean that, if there is a spy, maybe the mafia are uninformed. Which, being based on IRC mafia, wouldn't be entirely far-fetched.


----------



## Autumn (Jul 18, 2014)

*Re: #mafia [Day 1 -- New death!]*

Adriane said that the victims who are _in_ the Mafia, and not their associates, will be revealed as mafia on death. So isn't it also possible that the "main" Mafia don't know any other Mafia, and/or vice versa...?


----------



## Wargle (Jul 18, 2014)

*Re: #mafia [Day 1 -- New death!]*

I don't know if the roles are exactly parallel, because that would make Spy kind of useless?

Playing mafia somewhere else on the internet introduced me to roles similar to Veteran, where you killed anyone who targetted you, no matter what, without having to activate. I'm not sure if that is at work here.


----------



## Keldeo (Jul 18, 2014)

*Re: #mafia [Day 1 -- New death!]*

You mean granny, Wargle?

Maybe the Spy knows they're mafia-aligned but not who the other mafia are and thus must inspect to find out (no communication powers until they hit mafia, then?) There's no guarantee there even _is_ a spy in this game, or that any non-mafia-mafia know who the actually-a-mafia-mafia are.

So the roles we're ??? on are Spy, Martyr/Terrorist, Veteran/Bouncer, and Ninja. #mafia crowd?

(Maybe Ninja could, like, get a point whenever they ninja someone in the thread, and win once they get a certain number of points?)


----------



## Wargle (Jul 18, 2014)

*Re: #mafia [Day 1 -- New death!]*

Well no, it was that but called Paranoid Gun Owner or Retired Marine. Same strategy


----------



## Adriane (Jul 20, 2014)

*Re: #mafia [Day 1 -- New death!]*

(psst guys a vote would be nice!)


----------



## Superbird (Jul 20, 2014)

*Re: #mafia [Day 1 -- New death!]*

The safest thing to do would be to *Abstain*, then, unless anyone has any objections? I don't think we really have very much to go on.


----------



## Wargle (Jul 20, 2014)

*Re: #mafia [Day 1 -- New death!]*

ummm *abstain[/g] I guess*


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 20, 2014)

*Re: #mafia [Day 1 -- New death!]*

*gabstain* i guess


----------



## Keldeo (Jul 20, 2014)

*Re: #mafia [Day 1 -- New death!]*

I don't remember the signup thread saying anything about a limit on abstains; is there one, Adriane? Either way I'll *abstain* too because, yeah, no info.


----------



## Wargle (Jul 20, 2014)

*Re: #mafia [Day 1 -- New death!]*

Sign up thread does not mention a limit


----------



## Adriane (Jul 20, 2014)

*Re: #mafia [Day 1 -- New death!]*



Alligates said:


> I don't remember the signup thread saying anything about a limit on abstains; is there one, Adriane? Either way I'll *abstain* too because, yeah, no info.


Sorry, I guess I didn't outline all my rules as well as I probably should've, I forget abstain limits are a thing. But no, I have no limits. And I guess that's a cue to say "good-night" and "night actions, please".

*48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## Adriane (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: #mafia [Night 1]*

(sorry for the delay. Moving tends to delay things.)

It is morning in Mafiatown. As Zero Moment sips coffee, his eyes glaze over the obituary of a certain *Wargle*. ... the entire body of which merely said "Wargle: She was innocent."

*Wargle is dead. She was innocent.
One player did not submit a night action.
48-72 hours for discussion.
*


----------



## Keldeo (Jul 26, 2014)

Safe to assume another mafia kill, so Wargle is a townie not non-Mafia-mafia. Hope Wargle's role wasn't too helpful to town... Though it looks like the killing mafia is just targeting random active people.

What should we do today?


----------



## Autumn (Jul 29, 2014)

well it might help if people (including myself) _posted_ haha

anyhow. um, if the mafia is targeting random active people, it may mean they're not particularly active themselves?? i have no idea i'm grasping at straws here


----------



## Superbird (Jul 29, 2014)

Admittedly, targeting the active people is a common mafia strategy, because it cuts down on the communication. I just haven't posted because I figured that was obvious and I can't really think of anything else to say.


----------



## Light (Jul 29, 2014)

Well we might as well lynch.


----------



## Light (Jul 29, 2014)

*Zero Moment.* Any objections?


----------



## Superbird (Jul 29, 2014)

Was that chosen at random? Is that the best thing we can do?


----------



## Light (Jul 29, 2014)

*Superbird.* Any objections?


----------



## Superbird (Jul 29, 2014)

Now, that wasn't nice. I was simply asking if it was a randylynch or not, and either way I don't want to end up accidentally killing an innocent. In a game of this size, we probably have two Mafia members, and I'm still of the opinion I was yesterday in that I don't think they know who they are. That still puts us at a ratio of 2 Mafia - 4 Innocents: we can afford to abstain again, and lynch tomorrow, when hopefully whoever is the inspector has figured out what's going on.

That said, it's not out of character for you to be the first one to accuse someone, so I don't think you're Mafia. I'm going to counter-vote to *Abstain*, because it's safer for the town to not lynch anyone than to lynch an innocent.


----------



## Light (Jul 29, 2014)

Okay, yeah, lynching wrong today would screw us over.

Ultimately, I was just executing a desperate attempt to stimulate discussion. *Abstain.*


----------



## Autumn (Jul 29, 2014)

*Abstain* seems like the best idea for the time being, yes.


----------



## Keldeo (Jul 30, 2014)

Now: 1 killing mafia, 1 other mafia, 4 town/dark horses
If we lynch town (2/3): 2 m/3 t, mafia kills, we lose
If we lynch killing mafia (1/6): we win.
If we lynch other mafia (1/6): 1 m/4 t, tomorrow 1 m/3 t
If we abstain: 2 m/4 t, tomorrow 2 m/3 t

= there's a 2/3 chance of losing, 1/6 chance of winning, 1/6 chance of not winning but being better off than abstaining (2:1 bad:good). So *abstain* looks to be the best choice, but only if we get information tonight to use tomorrow. If we have to randylynch tomorrow, our odds will be better - 3:2 horrible:ok; we're cutting it close anyway. 

There might not even be an inspector in this game, though, or if there is they might already be dead. :/


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 30, 2014)

Hm. I wish we actually knew what each role did.


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 3, 2014)

This doesn't seem to be going anywhere. Might as well *abstain*.


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 13, 2014)

Change vote to *Adriane*


----------

